# Let's not forget..



## vulcan75001 (Apr 9, 2007)

Good link to check out...let's not forget these guys..
http://www.clermontyellow.accountsup.../UntilThen.swf


----------



## meowey (Apr 9, 2007)

True!  

Keep them in your thoughts.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 9, 2007)

Very nice Richard. 

Thanks.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 9, 2007)

We keep these young men and women as well as their families in our prayers daily.


----------



## monty (Apr 9, 2007)

Very moving. Inspiring. 

Thank you for sharing this with us, Richard. 

They will not be forgotten.


----------

